# I Lost a Companion Today



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2009)

This is Stella.  She was my constant companion.  She was hit by a car in a weird accident.  I will miss her so much.  I am sad beyond words...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My sympathies go out to you.


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs are like my children, so I definitely feel your pain its like loosen a part of yourself, keep your head up and remember the great years you spent with the little guy and remember all dogs do go to heaven!

                                Phatpharmer


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss H.G.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for you Goddess, try to remember all the good time .


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

my condolences


----------



## 694 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss H.G. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss THG  
I know how you feel


----------



## Alistair (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that, Hemp Goddess.  Yes, very sorry.


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry THG. Sad to hear...


----------



## 420benny (Apr 1, 2009)

My condolences as well. My dogs are part of the family, too.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 1, 2009)

Im sorry to hear you lost a member of your family, the pain left by the ones we love when they die never lessens, we just learn to cope with a little less beautiful world, look to those things in life that always are vibrant and enjoy the simple things again, lean on the things that are their for support and may the people of MP help you through your hard times.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that THG eace:


----------



## dollarspot73 (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of a loved one THG.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah, sweetheart...I am so, so sorry.  You must feel terrible.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry for your loss THG...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 2, 2009)

ive felt it.
so sorry thg.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear this THG- she is a beautiful dog and I'm sure she is still with you.


----------



## GMT (Apr 2, 2009)

look to the sky tonight and you will see a new star that glows brighter than the rest that will be Stella.
Prayers and tears for both of you, i lost the only person i've ever loved today i take comfort that feeling this much pain stems from a love that ran so deep for both of us.

For every bad there must be a good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so so sorry THG.  ****hugs****


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 2, 2009)

I feel your sadness THG.

Accidents happen.

You have to look at it as you were the privileged one to share YOUR life with Stella, not the other way round 

I had to have my Doberman of 13 years put to sleep, she stared into my eyes as she went, it was agony to see her look into my eyes with trust as I knew I was letting her life pass, still brings a tear to my eye.

eace:


----------



## city (Apr 2, 2009)

Hemp........wow... I don't even know what to say cause it wouldn't be enough..
Sorry for your loss and deepest sympothy...


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, but on the brighter side, you're surrounded by friends who care.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2009)

im sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## growright35 (Apr 2, 2009)

So sorrry for your loss THG. You were the first to welcome me here to MP after my intro and I will keep you in my thoughts to the universe today. May you be blessed with the peace and comfort you desire. Find a way to smile when you feel down.


----------



## cubby (Apr 2, 2009)

Deepest sympathies, wishing you peace..


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear it THG, losing a family member is always tough.  And yes animals are family too.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 2, 2009)

so sorry HG. been there. can feel your pain...bb...


----------



## scatking (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss THG.  I was miserable for months when I had to put my best friend down - I can't even imagine the pain of losing your buddy suddenly.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

my condolences thg.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Apr 3, 2009)

my sorrows to you

thankful while she was here; now it's our burden to miss her


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 3, 2009)

for your loss. I have lost 3 dogs in my life, two of which we euthanized due to age and health. I am virtually homebound due due paralysis(sp) so my dogs are very close to me. Just remember and smile.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2009)

THG- I wanted to post this for you the other night but my IE was giving me fits.  I hope you're ok.

The Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## leafminer (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm really sad to hear of your loss, you must have been looking forward to more years together. With each dog comes happiness and at the end, sadness, but joy in a life well lived with a trusted friend.


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 3, 2009)

so sorry thg to hear of your loss i have recurring nightmares about my dog dying and its only 17 months old

just glad i stopped smokin weed and havnt had a nightmare since btw.

anyway as my doggie is a terrier and a small dog by all accounts but it/i annoyed my wife and daughter when someone with a big 70kg+ mastiff cross dog came upto my little doggie straining at its lead in a ferocious manner and the owner stating its ok it wont bite your dog to which i replied get your dog away cos if it gets my dog ill ******* hack its head off with a machete and ******* eat its head..

apologies for my language but you get pretty defensesive over your dog.


uk420maan


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 3, 2009)

I am sorry for you THG,  I myself have faced the loss of a couple faithful friends to the road in the past few years......  

Deepest Sympathies.


----------



## ross (Apr 3, 2009)

wow i'm sorry to hear this, as a dog lover myself i know how this feels


----------



## Klicks (Apr 5, 2009)

My heart goes out to you Goddess.  Stella looked like a real sweety.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, i'm a big animal fan so i really do feel for you.
Sorry didnt post earlier, just seen this thread.
I know words carn't do justice so i'll just give my condolences and say remember her with joy rather than sadness in your heart.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 6, 2009)

really sorry for your loss it is always sad to loose a mate in that manner .. my 10 yr old mate was hit by a car a couple of yrs ago. during which time i was out of town but luckily the person/s took him to the vet and contacted me so it was 3 days b4 i could get /fly back to tend to him ..upon arriving at vet . sorry this is real hard!! ok better now ! he crawled out of his cage and put his head on my lap so i told him to go nigh nighs and he did there and then he died ! he waited 3 days for his dad ..he was drowning on his blood in lungs.. and his dad could not afford the 3k for his 30% chance operation ..his ashes are now above my bed... and my new dog understands what it means to jump the fence and go on the road (she has learned the hard way but at least she is alive )


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry to hear thg


----------

